# trees from tutorials - seeking advices



## CAA86 (Nov 18, 2020)

Hi all,

what do you think of thoses sketches ? How can I improve my drawing please ?

Thank you very much guys


----------



## Nick Watton (Nov 19, 2020)

Hi, 
Great drawings! 

Here are my thoughts for what they're worth.

You can see the light source on the tree in the middle, with its shadow. However, I think you could add more contrast on the trunk.

You could do some dark shading behind the flower, to make it really stand out.

Also, try putting a piece of paper under your drawing hand and you'll get less smudging on the paper.


----------



## CAA86 (Nov 18, 2020)

Thanks dude, great advice... Lightning IS everything, I really struggle with that gosh that's hard


----------

